# RDH20 DIY project



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello Members,

ich made a new construction,

three new constuction features
bass horn mouth distance
membran movement cross setting
frame horn mouth

Frame double horn for 8" fullrange driver,
back driver again the BG20 von Visaton,
also invers montage with +- change possible.
Near the Saxophon but it might be, with 
better soundstage and more direct bass.
A lot of softfibre reduce enclosure sound
and makes it cheap and easy. The horn swims
on softfibre in the horn mouth.

Also available the AN 8" with the pioneer 8" FR,

opinions?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Guten Tag, Horst. Willkommen!

That looks like a very neat idea. I am not very good on transmission line theory. So dual transmission lines are way out of my expertise.

The geometry looks good.

Do you have any frequency response measurements? I'm interested to see how those perform.


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello Anthony,
they are double horns with :
bass horn mouth distance
membran movement cross setting
frame horn mouth

measurements later, i expect something
like the SAXOPHON:
http://www.hm-moreart.de/86.htm


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

measurements 

Sica +B200 with BG20 rear,
Listening place

http://www.hm-moreart.de/119.htm


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello,
i made a test with front driver:
H1597-08 FA22RCZ
back invers polarzied Monacor SPH-210
MONACOR INTERNATIONAL : SPH-210

excellent performance,
and improved the stiffness of the enclosure,
left right short stabilized in the middle.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Very nice!
Is that XO network at the rear, to flatten the rising response of the SEAS, or a low pass for the Monacor?

cheers,


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks,

no it is only a notch filter 
to reduce between 300-3kHz ~3 dB


----------



## djxcell (Jul 19, 2014)

hi
is a transmiss online with different lines I've never seen but really cool, there are also measurements which


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: RDH20 DIY project new measurements*

here imp and frequency, NO filter


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

*RDH20 DIY project with TB 1772+Monacor SPH-210*

new version, no filter


----------

